# intel,nvidia,optimus in xorg.conf



## xwwu (Mar 18, 2014)

Dear Friends:

My intel video card is:

```
"2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller".
```
So how to compose the driver in xorg.conf?
by the way, my laptop has another video card: Nvidia with optimus support. So, how to handle these 2 cards to save battery?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SirDice (Mar 18, 2014)

As far as I know Optimus still causes problems. If you can, turn it off in the BIOS. Unfortunately that means you can only use one of the videocards, not both.


----------



## xwwu (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks, that's it. But no chance to choose video cards in BIOS. so how about the xorg.conf? `Xorg -configure` just generate driver vesa for Intel card.


----------



## ondra_knezour (Mar 18, 2014)

Which FreeBSD version? See https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics


----------



## xwwu (Mar 18, 2014)

Brand new version:10.0.


----------



## ondra_knezour (Mar 18, 2014)

The newer version of the Intel Graphics driver is not enabled by default in the 10.0 release if I recall right and so you have to add WITH_NEW_XORG=yes and rebuild some ports by yourself. All Intel devices up to Ivy Bridge should be supported then. Latest Haswell CPUs are still listed as unsupported. Everything is from the wiki page linked above, where you can also find which ports you have to rebuild, see the "Installing KMS Ports" section.


----------



## xwwu (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks! I will try it. How about KMS? Do I still need to configure KMS in make.conf?


----------



## ondra_knezour (Mar 19, 2014)

WITH_KMS is no longer needed - written just under example make.conf on wiki page. But I also overlooked it several times


----------



## xwwu (Mar 19, 2014)

Yes, but after put WITH_NEW_XORG=yes into /etc/make.conf. Then `pkg update`, no change at all.


----------



## ondra_knezour (Mar 19, 2014)

I don't see any `pkg update` on that wiki page, do you? Please try to read that one section mentioned before. You'll see three commands listed there which you can copy'n'paste.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 19, 2014)

xwwu said:
			
		

> Yes, but after put WITH_NEW_XORG=yes into /etc/make.conf. Then `pkg update`, no change at all.


Settings in /etc/make.conf are only activated when you build from ports. It has no effect on packages. You can't change any of the _build_ options on packages (because they're already built).


----------



## xwwu (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks! that's true..

Because .txz always same. of course no change.


----------



## xwwu (Mar 19, 2014)

`portmaster xorg` again and `Xorg -configure`. the driver for Intel is still vesa. Not any improvement.

Why?


----------

